# Frame Pump for Super Tourer



## hopkintonbike (Nov 1, 2019)

My 1975 Raleigh Super Tourer has braze-ons under the top tube that are spaced for a 16.5 inch (420 mm) alloy pump (compressed), I have searched high and low for a zefal competition as spec'd in the 1975 catalog (along with the esge fenders which I think I have gived up finding) to restore this machine back to original configuration, any suggests on a source I might have missed? There is a possible solution on the bay (Tornado NOS) and have reached out to the seller in Germany but I think its 420 un-compressed and will end up not fitting securely, here's a pic of the ride, I have reached out to Yellow Jersey but I think the ones they may have had in stock were too short anyways,  just waiting for the installation of the SKS black chromoplastics that I think will give it a nice look, Todd

BYT, for those looking for one of these, there was one on the SF CL up until last night and its still up on JLA for $225, very hard to find one of these that wasn't stripped of the fenders and drops installed back in the 1970s, for those that want one and are willing to do a little work, the mid-1970s Competition is the exact same frame right down to the sloping crown and braze-ons for fender installation, only the pump braze-ons aren't there, maybe thats a good thing, Todd


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't have any answers for you, but that's a nice bike!


----------



## hopkintonbike (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks Eric, it took me a really long time to find this bike and then one day it popped up on the Boston CL as part of a clean out up on the North Shore, I would suggest anyone looking for a lightweight tourist like the Superior, New World, and Paramount, the Super Tourer is an absolutely fine alternative, if this even makes sense, its a light and responsive ride and with the 1.25 Kenda's it got a really plush feeling to it, I love the P15 but as I age I think this one will get the nod more and more.....Todd


----------



## juvela (Nov 1, 2019)

-----

Two places you might wish to check -

Mel Pinto Imports (MPI) in Virginia.



			Mel Pinto Imports
		


If you do not see what you need you can try emailing them.

American Cyclery there in San Francisco at Stanyan and Frederick, Bradley Woehl.









						American Cyclery Home Page
					

Since 1941 American Cyclery has passionately provided the finest quality bicycles, parts, and accessories.




					www.americancyclery.com
				




For stock numbers and illustrations of Portrait-Morin products (AFA/SKS/ZEFAL) there is an online catalogue here -





__





						Poutrait-Morin catalog (02-1974)
					





					velo-pages.com
				




-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 1, 2019)

The Super Tourer is uncommon. I've looked off and on for awhile but never seen one at a reasonable price and in reasonable condition. I'll admit I haven't looked all that hard though. Despite the stem shifters and upright bars, it's a deceptively high-end bike. Maybe just one notch below the Paramount, but that's about it.


----------

